# xmlrpc-c

## fargred

I need xmlrpc utility from xmlrpc-c, but from «stable» package (1.28.03.-r1) it crashes, and in unstable (1.32.05) is not present, since the package does not have «tools» flag anymore (and obviously, xmlrpc utility). I have no manpages, just one-page readme pointing on sourceforge docs.What’s going on with this package, where had the stuff gone and how do I get it back (and working)?

emerge --info

----------

## syn0ptik

some times ago, I'd use xmlrpc versions xmlrpc-c-1.18.02 and xmlrpc-c-1.06.40, it case it you look for production server.

----------

## fargred

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> some times ago, I'd use xmlrpc versions xmlrpc-c-1.18.02 and xmlrpc-c-1.06.40, it case it you look for production server.

 

But those ebuilds are not present in the tree anymore.

----------

